# Gut Loading Meal Worms



## EsotericForest (Jun 3, 2009)

In your experience, what is the best thing to gut load meal worms on? I've been using mostly carrots personally, but would like to broaden my horizons. Would (uncooked) oats work, or not so much?


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

I use what ever i feed my reps, ie greens veg fruit have been told weetabix too but not tried that, maybe oatibix would be good too lol!!!:2thumb:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Oats are supposed to be the base mix of their substrate or bran and others alike and they do eat it, but fresh veg or fruit that you can provide a small amount of just for a couple of days a week will also be eaten and more imortantly hydrate them aswell as making them nice and juicy for your reps! Now i say just for a couple of days out of the week because if its in their for too long 1. whatever isn't eaten will decompose, which will smell and won't do them any good and 2. it will put the humidity level up too high which will also make it smell and can attract mites which will foul your whole colony (or just your feeders your gutloading).
But to sum up, they're not really that fussy when it comes to food (like crickets) so try different things and what doesn't get touched=skip next time! whatever you give them to gutload that gets eaten will ultimately benefit your reps so experiment!
Also i know you didn't mention this but i will say it anyway...If you are breeding/producing your own mealworms bare in mind that when they pupate into the 'alien' stage they dont eat anything so theres no need to feed them atall infact i keep mine on tissue paper until they turn...
Have fun!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

cucumber is brilliant for meal worms!


----------



## EsotericForest (Jun 3, 2009)

The one thing that I did find that they liked a lot was broccoli. They completely devoured it until there was absolutely nothing left. I was pretty surprised actually. I'll start experimenting and see how it goes. I have had good success with feeding them raw potato as well.


----------

